# 1966 Tempest post doors ?



## Bralgar (Feb 22, 2009)

Can 2dr hard top doors be made into 2dr post doors if you weld window frames in from original post doors? I can't seem to find good post doors, but hardtop doors are plentiful. My current post doors are rotted too bad but the window frames are good... Can I cut them out and weld them to a modified hard top door... Has anyone attempted this before?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Check eBay, the other day there were doors (in separate auctions) off I think a 67, they were gold and for a two door post but idk if there still on there or not. They are hard to find in any condition but those looked to be good.


----------

